# All about silkies!



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I want to see different kinds of silkies Colors and all! Please post picks and a little info about your silkie or silkies!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a 5 and half month old buff silkie named Pheobie aka silkie diva. She wears a diamond studded leg band and is a full time house pet. As with my other white silkie that just made about a month. They lay will us, sleep with us, just as a house cat or dog would. Pheobie is the only chicken I've known to be a picky eater. If its not the right size, color, or smell she won't eat it. Crazy! Gotta love them.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

There so cutie! Did you train them to use the litter box?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Pheobie is really good, if she's on the bed she won't go. But anywhere else she'll just go. It's a good thing we have tile floors. You can also get chicken diapers that I've yet to try on her. Lol


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Really cool!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

What's the difference between buff silkies and other silkies?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Buff is just the color.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh thanks..


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I love silkies! I have a flock of four. They are gentle kind loving! They love to sit in my lap and be held 
They bring great joy to my life! I have a black female, a blue female, and two partridge females. That's the colors I have. Here are some pictures of my blue. I'm getting eggs already and she is 6 months old! Next picture is my black, then my babies my partridges! The babies are just getting their head poof and it's so funny, take a look. I'm very Glad I choose the silkie breed. I never imagined how loving and tame they would be! It's so wonderful!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you thinking of getting silkes? how may are you wanting? which colors? there are six colors are accepted by the "Standard of Perfection" those colors are Blue, Black, White , Partridge, Buff, and Splash. they come in other colors but those you couldn't show. The silkie has five toes, and black skin, and turquoise ear lobs. The females have perfectly round pom pom crests, on their heads, the males will also have a round crest however from the side view of the males crest will look more swept back, this is how you can identify a young cockerel before the other male signs come such as streamers off the head, larger comb, different trail shape but that comes later. they say silkies are very difficult to sex, the better quality the harder they are to determine the sex. but if you look at the males from a side view they all have a common trait of having a more swept back crest than the females who have a large round crest usually very young. are you looking for show quality silkie you can show? or a pet quality? or does it matter to you? if you want a show quality you can go to breeder that breeds show quality .if your looking for show quality take a look at the standard of perfection. so you know what will disqualify as show quality. your bird should have black skin, five toes, specific comb type, ect. but if your looking for pet quality those things won't matter. you can usually get a wonderful pet quality silkie at most Hatcheries! there will also be a big difference in price! show quality can run from 85$ to 130.00$ a bird . show babies are generally 15 to 20 dollars , as pet quality babies will be 3 to 4 dollars. so it just depends on what you want. silkies are such a calm breed. they tame easily and generally are very trusting! as soon as i saw my first silkie i was hooked! i knew i wanted a flock of them! they bring so much joy! i hope this information is helpful and if you have any questions please ask id be more than happy to help!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

i forgot to say silkies come in two varieties , bearded and non bearded. mine are bearded. if you look at my blue you can see the beard under her chin. non bearded varieties won't have that. the face will be clean and you can generally see there waddles on non bearded. as for bearded the waddles are either very small or nonexistant. hope this helps a bit more! any other questions please ask I'm happy to help! if i don't know the answer i will find out the answer for you!  as you can see, i just love talking about silkies! they are sooo amazing! my birds love to be brushed and will sit in my lap and purr while i brush them! silkies are like lap kittens! they are so much fun! when they are really happy they will purr for you! its the best sound and so cute!


----------



## bigred21001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the male are as loud as other roosters, and will I get more eggs from hens if I have a male?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have 2 males and they are not as loud as my big breed rooster. They are so easy to just pick up and squish them with hugs!
They are not the best layers


----------



## bigred21001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Do the females lay more if there is a male with them?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know about the male being with them would matter to their egg laying. Good question!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My two or three day old silkie babies!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's a photo of my one month old buff silkie(left). Just posting so you can see this color as a baby!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's my Newest silkie I have four so far I just love them!


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would love to have a gray silkie. we currently just have 4 white hens, 1 white rooster and one Black silkie hen that is about 1--2 months old.


----------



## josh (Mar 14, 2013)

Silkies about 6 months old one rooster and one hen.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Josh, what color do you call them? Love the different colors!


----------



## josh (Mar 14, 2013)

Their bluff but I was told their rare with their black head feathers.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a buff, and a mix, hence the black head. But pretty!!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Very cute josh! Just adorable!


----------

